# Captain Bit- Low Level Distortion



## bakewelder (Jan 10, 2021)

Just finished up the Captain Bit build and testing on the auditorium board. I have signal passing, but its LOW level and only distorted. Seems that the pots have zero effect on the output signal. Looked over my solder joints, components, etc. and nothing standing out. About to get the probe out and see if I can track it down, but wanted to see if anyone has run into something similar. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Barry (Jan 10, 2021)

You might try the search bar for other Captain Bit builds


----------



## bakewelder (Jan 11, 2021)

Barry said:


> You might try the search bar for other Captain Bit builds


Gave that a shot before I posted, didnt see anything similar...but a couple of good tidbits for troubleshooting.


----------



## vashuba (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm have the same issue, super low volume


----------



## bakewelder (Jan 31, 2021)

vashuba said:


> I'm have the same issue, super low volume


I put it aside but will try to troubleshoot further this week. Let me know if you find anything


----------



## jonitto (Feb 19, 2021)

Same issue here plus mine is just a fuzz, no synth or octaves sounds.  I'm gonna try and swap out the IC responsible for those sounds.


----------



## bakewelder (Mar 8, 2021)

Finally got my probe replaced. I have good audio at leg 2 of A100k pot which seems to be the last place before heading to output, but no signal on output pad at bottom of PCB....huh. What in the world could that be?


----------



## bakewelder (Mar 8, 2021)

New video by Jake Corlett
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Here is a video of me probing at those two places. Leg 2 of A100k and Output Pad


----------



## bakewelder (Mar 9, 2021)

jonitto said:


> Same issue here plus mine is just a fuzz, no synth or octaves sounds.  I'm gonna try and swap out the IC responsible for those sounds.


were you able to probe signal anywhere on your board? I have it all the way to the last pot.


----------



## bakewelder (Mar 9, 2021)

vashuba said:


> I'm have the same issue, super low volume


I found that I have signal all the way until the last pot (A100k). Any luck on your end?


----------



## bakewelder (Mar 12, 2021)

@Chuck D. Bones maybe you have some insight. See the video above (and schematic above that). I have signal at leg 2 of A100k, but nothing at output pad of PCB. I unsoldered it and cleaned off pad, same result. You are always helpful...thanks in advance for any thoughts!


----------



## zgrav (Mar 12, 2021)

check the connectivity between the pad for leg 2 of the A100K pot and the output pad on the board.  if you have have a good connection it means you probably also have an "extra" connection to another part or to ground that is draining your signal.  if you are showing some high resistance between those two places you need to look for a break in your path between them.


----------



## bakewelder (Mar 12, 2021)

zgrav said:


> check the connectivity between the pad for leg 2 of the A100K pot and the output pad on the board.  if you have have a good connection it means you probably also have an "extra" connection to another part or to ground that is draining your signal.  if you are showing some high resistance between those two places you need to look for a break in your path between them.


No continuity between those two points.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 12, 2021)

The schematic shows that you should have continuity between pad 2 of the level pot and the OUT pad that connects to your footswitch.  Look closely at both sides of your PCB to see if you can find a spot where the trace connecting those two points might have been broken.  You can post a detailed picture of each side of your PCB if you want suggestions on where to check. .  Go ahead and reflow the solder connections on your level pot and where the wire connects to your OUT pad.  

Those suggestions are the best way to isolate the cause of the problem.  Finding that and fixing it that way may also fix another related problem that you don't even know you have right now.  But if you want to try a shortcut to see if it fixes the problem and find out if you have any other issues, you could take an insulated wire and connect it from terminal 2 of the level pot to your footswitch where the OUT pad connects to it.  If that works out OK, you might just want to call it a day.  Or you could then try to find the break in continuity on you PCB and fix it there instead of having that jumper wire in place.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 12, 2021)

bakewelder said:


> Finally got my probe replaced. I have good audio at leg 2 of A100k pot which seems to be the last place before heading to output, but no signal on output pad at bottom of PCB....huh. What in the world could that be?
> 
> 
> View attachment 10236


Have you tested for Continuity at the the 2 blue circles shown:


----------



## bakewelder (Mar 12, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Have you tested for Continuity at the the 2 blue circles shown:
> View attachment 10310


Yes, I have nothing. Its hard to follow the trace from point to point because of the PCB mounted Pots. But it doesn't appear there is much in between those two points on the trace that could be messing with it.


----------



## bakewelder (Mar 12, 2021)

Pics as requested. I bent the B100k pot up to show the area where the trace goes (at least I think)









						New item by Jake Corlett
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jake Corlett
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jake Corlett
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## zgrav (Mar 12, 2021)

Take that blue wire going to the OUT on your test board and  touch it to the second terminal on the A100K pot.  It that works -- which seems likely, just run a wire from terminal 2 up to the connection on your footswitch where the OUT wire from the PCB would go.


----------



## bakewelder (Mar 12, 2021)

zgrav said:


> Take that blue wire going to the OUT on your test board and  touch it to the second terminal on the A100K pot.  It that works -- which seems likely, just run a wire from terminal 2 up to the connection on your footswitch where the OUT wire from the PCB would go.


yeah, that's my next move. I had to do something similar when I fried a pad on a Vanquisher fuzz I built. Bad trace ya think?


----------



## zgrav (Mar 12, 2021)

Given comments from a couple of other builders saying they have a similar issue, that might be the case.  If so, it will be great if you can nail down an easy fix for everyone.  The sounds you were getting from the middle lug on your A100K pot sounded like what you should be getting at the output.


----------



## bakewelder (Jan 10, 2021)

Just finished up the Captain Bit build and testing on the auditorium board. I have signal passing, but its LOW level and only distorted. Seems that the pots have zero effect on the output signal. Looked over my solder joints, components, etc. and nothing standing out. About to get the probe out and see if I can track it down, but wanted to see if anyone has run into something similar. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bakewelder (Mar 13, 2021)

zgrav said:


> Given comments from a couple of other builders saying they have a similar issue, that might be the case.  If so, it will be great if you can nail down an easy fix for everyone.  The sounds you were getting from the middle lug on your A100K pot sounded like what you should be getting at the output.


Yeah, as discussed, I think its a matter wiring from leg 2 of the A100k directly to 3PDT or breakout board. Outside of that, dunno.


----------



## giovanni (Mar 13, 2021)

@PedalPCB is it possible that there was a defective batch of PCBs?


----------



## zgrav (Mar 13, 2021)

giovanni said:


> @PedalPCB is it possible that there was a defective batch of PCBs?


FWIW -- my build for this pedal had no issues, but I don't know if there have been multiple orders for this board.


----------



## giovanni (Mar 13, 2021)

I have two of these boards (haven’t started them yet). I’ll check the connection as soon as I have a minute.


----------



## DGWVI (Mar 13, 2021)

I've built three of these recently, and have had absolutely no issues. If I have time today, I can whip another on the latest boards I've received to see if there's an issue


----------



## music6000 (Mar 13, 2021)

DGWVI said:


> I've built three of these recently, and have had absolutely no issues. If I have time today, I can whip another on the latest boards I've received to see if there's an issue


Can you Test for Continuity on your new PCB the 2 circles I highlited :


----------



## music6000 (Mar 13, 2021)

bakewelder said:


> Yeah, as discussed, I think its a matter wiring from leg 2 of the A100k directly to 3PDT or breakout board. Outside of that, dunno.


Have you tried the jumper to see if it fires up?


----------



## bakewelder (Mar 13, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Have you tried the jumper to see if it fires up?


I can probe audio at leg 2 of A100k, so I could certainly solder a wire to it and get signal to the 3PDT or break out board.


----------



## Robert (Mar 13, 2021)

I don't have any of the PCBs here at the moment to verify, but as soon as the next batch arrives I'll definitely check them.

There have been no modifications to the PCB in almost two years, it should be a straight shot from lug 2 of the A100K to the OUT pad, no breaks and nothing in between to interfere.

Do you have a pic of the bottom of your PCB by any chance?

Also, is your board glossy or matte finish?   That would help determine the batch and which fabricator it came from.


----------



## bakewelder (Mar 13, 2021)

Robert said:


> I don't have any of the PCBs here at the moment to verify, but as soon as the next batch arrives I'll definitely check them.
> 
> There have been no modifications to the PCB in almost two years, it should be a straight shot from lug 2 of the A100K to the OUT pad, no breaks and nothing in between to interfere.
> 
> ...


Pics on 1st page of thread. Thanks for digging in. I'm perplexed


----------



## music6000 (Mar 13, 2021)

bakewelder said:


> I can probe audio at leg 2 of A100k, so I could certainly solder a wire to it and get signal to the 3PDT or break out board.


Have you soldered that jumper wire from Leg 2 of A100K to OUT pad or Breakout board so we know if this is going to fire up ???


----------



## music6000 (Mar 15, 2021)

bakewelder said:


> I can probe audio at leg 2 of A100k, so I could certainly solder a wire to it and get signal to the 3PDT or break out board.


Where are you at with sorting this pedal out?


----------



## bakewelder (Mar 15, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Where are you at with sorting this pedal out?


Soldered in wire from leg 2 of A100k to 3PDT breakout board, and it works as it should (which we kind of already knew since I could probe it there). Here is a video, if interested. 









						New video by Jake Corlett
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## bakewelder (Mar 15, 2021)

Robert said:


> I don't have any of the PCBs here at the moment to verify, but as soon as the next batch arrives I'll definitely check them.
> 
> There have been no modifications to the PCB in almost two years, it should be a straight shot from lug 2 of the A100K to the OUT pad, no breaks and nothing in between to interfere.
> 
> ...


It looks like the matte finish.


----------

